# Find Min Clock



## Killigrew (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi

Is it possible to add an "find min clock" option for the notebook users?
shure there ist the powerplay option, but it is not supported on all notebooks
and if its supported it doesn't work with an external monitor.

cu and thx for this great little Programm


----------



## KennyT772 (Dec 12, 2006)

there isnt really a minimum clock but somewhere around 150-200 mhz is about the lowest you will want to go.


----------



## Killigrew (Dec 12, 2006)

If i underclock my Card to much i get horrible artifacts but the limit for the Ram is higher then 200MHz

cu


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 13, 2006)

Killigrew said:


> If i underclock my Card to much i get horrible artifacts but the limit for the Ram is higher then 200MHz
> 
> cu


So you can find min clock manually.  I still prefer to find max manually than auto.

But, my opinion, rather than underclocking your card, it is better to find a way to provide cool air to your card.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 13, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> So you can find min clock manually.  I still prefer to find max manually than auto.
> 
> But, my opinion, rather than underclocking your card, it is better to find a way to provide cool air to your card.
> 
> ...



I think the purpose is more about extending battery life.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 13, 2006)

i would say if you want to extend your battery life plug the laptop in when u play games...so you can keep the card at normal clocks and play without problems....if ur browsing the net or doing other things thats the only time i would use it without it being plugged in


----------

